# new here, have a few questions



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

How would I know what would work better for me, the CBT or the tapes? Are they the same? My IBS "D" has been calming down right now, with meds and caltrate. I still have the cramping. Not sure if this will help me or not. I have been reading a lot on this BB. Still confused.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They aren't the same thing, but may be working either similarly or with similar results.I think whether one or the other would work better is an individual thing, and also depends on whether one can find a therapist locally that has experience specifically working with IBS. The CBT I did was specific for IBS, but it seems that doing CBT for depression or other problems that it is used for doesn't necesarily help the IBS as people who do it for other things don't seem to get the kind of relief I did in a clinical trial for CBT that was for IBS rather than for other things.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

Thanks K for the input. Did you use the tapes also or only the CBT?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did the CBT back in 1998 and got better both during the treatment and for about 2 years afterwards.I just recently did the tapes to see if I could maintain remission and be drug free (I take alot less medication than I used to, but I've gotten wimpy and like to be symptom free--my IBS was extremely painful so it was pretty bad when I went into CBT, and I was able to cut the medication way back).I think the tapes helped some, but I was still having some symptoms when I cut the drugs out all together so I went back on them (15 mgs Buspar each night and Levsin a couple of times a year--it was 30 mgs Buspar and Levsin 7X a day before CBT and I was still in pain, after CBT the lower dose of drugs keeps me pain free and without drugs the pain was bearable where before it was not).I'm doing alot of abdominal training for my T'ai Chi so right now I'd rather have no symptoms as it interferes with that training when I've got pain. I'm hoping that between the tapes and if I keep up with the T'ai Chi training I can eventually get off the drugs, but based on how bad the IBS was it may be something I need the drugs for over the long haul. I think I am getting somewhere with the T'ai Chi training I've been doing as I can use it to control gas attacks, so there is hope.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Linda, the advantages of Mike's tape program are that you can do them at your convenience in your home. I prefer to listen in bed at bedtime as they are very relaxing and can put you into a very restful good nights sleep, Mike's voice is very peaceful and the scenarios are conducive to hypnosis induction. Finally, most of us have spent a lot of money over the years in futile attempts for help. Mike's tape program is very inexpensive and cost effective for the results you may recieve. Most people get repaid with a measure of relief and you will find many posts and replies from Mike and Eric on this board offering encouragement and free assistance. What more could we ask of them? Also remember that Mike Mahoney is a professional accredited Psychologist and is well known and respected in Great Britain with years of experience and success with IBS patients. Good luck, Norb[This message has been edited by norbert46 (edited 07-19-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to say that Mike isn't a Psychologist. Its okay Norbert.







He is a very well recognized clinical hypnotherapist who has specialized in IBS for many years now, although he does have some professional titles and is a member of a lot of things all recognized.There are factors to consider on what ways to go. Seeing a clinical hypnotherapist or CBT practioner, sometimes both are ways and there are the tapes. I will start with the tapes here first though. Yes, cost is one factor and home use make it easy cost effective and this is top hypnosis for IBS. There is a high rate of symptom improvement. If you read the thread on the gut-directed and gut-specific there is some good information on techniques. Mike trains others in his aprroach to IBS in the UK. I mention this so you know they are very target for IBS as opposed to some I have seen on the market more general hypnosis. This is an important factor in improvements.Then seeing a CBT or Hypnotherapist. Seeing one in person (especially maybe one who does both) has benefits also, but they have to specialize in IBS that is important. K, really had the best CBT treatment for IBS. Some say they can but I believe come up short sometimes and its important to almost interview first and ask some questions to their knowledge in IBS. Without this knowledge it could still help, but not be as effective as it could be.Then both treatments have things in common and some major differences. Hypnosis of course works at the sub-concious level and CBT at the concious, each doing some different things and some the same. Both treatments work at different levels of the gut and the brain. Hypnosis does have an older track record and is perhaps the fastest deepest approach and they know effective, but CBT is very effective too and is being studied pretty thouroughly right now. There is also no reason not to do both. I have to tell you this is all kind of complicated in understanding it and how it apllies to IBS and reading about it all is a good start.For K its probaly CBT that helped her first.For me hypnotherapy that helped me first and Like K mine was mucho severe. I am off everything and have been in remission almost three years now. I would never have belive it came from tapes. I still am amazed.







And that is a credit to Mike's Tapes. If they failed in this forum it would be game over. It has not and they continue to help and improve the majority of people's symptoms and treat the condition as a whole naturally.This will help and if you have more question feel free to ask. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/022012.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Linda







Welcome to the board!I don't know if I can directly answer your question as I haven't done the tapes, however I am in CBT right now. The therapy I'm in isn't IBS specific, the panic attacks I would experience occured in public which all started at work (it had nothing to do with worrying about my stomach though). Anyways, I've been going for the past few months now and the results have been unbelievable. It really takes a lot of work on the patient's part to gain full recovery but the end result is worth it. So I guess my advice to you would be that if you're willing to make a huge effort and do everything that your therapist requests of you in between sessions, then you will see results with CBT. If you have any questions feel free to email me. Whatever you choose I wish you the best of luck!







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## LindaR322 (Aug 21, 2000)

Thanks for the explanations. To find CBT do I ask my GI doctor? Which by the way he never mentioned anything like this to me when things were very severe. Any suggestions? I would love to be pain & med free if that really is a possibility.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Linda







I found my therapist in the yellow pages although I recall someone telling me never to look for any kind of doctor/therapist that way. Maybe I just lucked out because we hit it off right away. You could always ask your family doctor to refer you but be very specific and let him/her know that you want to see a congnitive behavioral therapist.Or you could just do what I did. I looked in the yellow pages under "Psychologists" and checked the ads to see who specializes in CBT. To be honest I was shocked to see how many psychologists there are in my city!!







Anyways, I found one that only does CBT, gave her a call and booked an appointment.As I'm sure you're well aware it's very important that you like your therapist and feel comfortable with him/her. Most will do an assesment on the first appointment to get to know you and find out with what area you need help (sometimes this is free of charge), which in your case is IBS. So the first thing I would do is make a whole bunch of phone calls to all of the cognitive behavioral therapists in your area and find one that works specifically with people who have IBS (this might even be listed in their ad). But shop around. My first attempt at therapy was with a psychiatrist who a friend of the family reccomended and we totally clashed. I quit going to anymore sessions and put off getting help for awhile after that.Best of luck, you'll be glad you did it







If you have anymore questions regarding CBT I'd be more than willing to help







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------

